# 15x8 Rally ll question about offset



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

with a 275/60/15 tire on this wheel, will the 4 inch offset work or do I need the 4.5:shutme


----------



## Scottyg (Jun 3, 2009)

*4" offset...*

I can't speak for the 4", but the 4.5" offset fit great with my Firestone Firehawks of the same size. No rubbing at all, as I had with the aftermarket alloys previously on the car.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If it's a factory wheel, it should be fine. I'm not familiar with the factory offset. I have been looking for a pair of them for some time and haven't come across any.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Kip,

Take a straight edge or a yard stick an lay against the rear brake drum, then measure from the yard stick across to the edge where the wheelhouse and quarter are spot welded. A 4" backspace is the center of the 8" wheel and the 275/60R-15 tire is 11 inches at the widest point. If you measure more than 6.5" inches a 4" offset should be ok. If you measure less than 6.5" I would go with a 4.5" offset.

Just my humble opinion,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Kip,
> 
> Take a straight edge or a yard stick an lay against the rear brake drum, then measure from the yard stick across to the edge where the wheelhouse and quarter are spot welded. A 4" backspace is the center of the 8" wheel and the 275/60R-15 tire is 11 inches at the widest point. If you measure more than 6.5" inches a 4" offset should be ok. If you measure less than 6.5" I would go with a 4.5" offset.
> 
> Just my humble opinion,


Good advice, Randy. I'll try to remember that complicated formula.  Seems much easier than many of the publications I've read on how to determine backspace...


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

I had 14x6 rally IIs with the factory 4 inch back space.
I went to 15x7s factory rally IIs with the 4 1/2 backspace and they fit fine on my 69 And I went with 275/60s.
I would not go wider.
I would not do it if I had beat coils,
or beat coils without drag bags. (like 70 bucks a pair, maintain factory height and travel with no bottoming out like you get with beat coils)


----------

